# Streaming AVI or WMV files on Iphone in Safari?



## bmovie

Some sites have .avi files or .wmv files as a link, so when I try to click on these links, Safari tells me I cannot download file.

Is there anyway that I view these on the iphone 3g in Safari, I don't want to dowload them but stream them.

I hope I'm making myself clear in my explanation.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## G-Mo

bmovie said:


> Some sites have .avi files or .wmv files as a link, so when I try to click on these links, Safari tells me I cannot download file.
> 
> Is there anyway that I view these on the iphone 3g in Safari, I don't want to dowload them but stream them.
> 
> I hope I'm making myself clear in my explanation.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


No.


----------



## slicecom

G-Mo said:


> No.


x2

Don't ever expect Apple to support Microsoft video formats on any of their devices.


----------



## bmovie

Here is a link to what i'm asking for.

I have read this but I cannot get this to work on the 3G so i was hoping if anyone else was able to do this.

Download files to the iPhone with new plugin (how-to guide) - iPhone Atlas


----------



## G-Mo

bmovie said:


> Here is a link to what i'm asking for.
> 
> I have read this but I cannot get this to work on the 3G so i was hoping if anyone else was able to do this.
> 
> Download files to the iPhone with new plugin (how-to guide) - iPhone Atlas


That was for jailbroken 1st gen (1.1.2 or 1.1.4) firmware's... I tried it on my 1st gen phone earlier this year, and never got it to work... (same as that bookmark link to play Flash video inline)...


----------



## bmovie

Ok thanks for the info...now at least I know I can't do it.

Wonder why they wont allow you to stream like that.

Like if I went to apple movie trailer site, I cannot view any trailers online.

Oh well.

Thanks again.


----------



## ruffdeezy

Unless someone makes an app for it, like how flip4mac lets you play these in safari on a mac, we wont see it. Then Apple would have to approve it to be in the app store which may be unlikely.


----------



## madgunde

Well you could always download the AVI or WMV, convert it using a third party solution like Flip4Mac and then add them to iTunes and sync with your iPhone. But streaming over the internet, not possible right now.


----------



## bmovie

madgunde said:


> Well you could always download the AVI or WMV, convert it using a third party solution like Flip4Mac and then add them to iTunes and sync with your iPhone. But streaming over the internet, not possible right now.


If it comes to that it's not worth it...just watch it on my computer. Was just wondering why I couldn't do it...was I missing something, that sort of thing

At least now I know it's not possible.


----------

